# 3 hygiene tips that can keep you healthy



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

#1) This is a tippy tap. We use a version of it when we are camping. It allows you to wash your hands without touching the container (and recontaminating it). No matter how dirty your hands are (like from cutting meat), you can still keep your container clean. We have always hung ours from a tree branch, but I like the post frame idea, too. Even little kids can learn to wash their hands in a safe way with this. Bar soap is not the most hygienic stuff, and you could do the same idea with a bottle of dish soap or liquid hand soap. Or put a pump bottle of liquid soap on a stump that you can pump with your elbow, rather than with hands that have just cut up a chicken.






#2) When you are in the bush, your whole envirnoment is contaminated. Besides keeping your hands clean, you just have to make a clean place to prepare food. I have used plastic table cloths, a piece of heavy plastic, and even a piece of linoleum flooring to give myself a clean surface to prepare food. This is something you can bleach before and after use, and may well be the ONLY really clean spot in your whole camp. When we lived in Papua New Guinea (in a village setting) and in rural, village areas of Peru, I have always used something like this. You cannot under estimate the degree of contamination in these settings, especially where human and animal waste is not well contained (and therefore tracked into every dwelling.) It gives great comfort to know you can prepare food safely by having one clean surface. A plastic table cloth costs a buck and can be folded up pretty small. I have several in my BOBs.

#3) Lightweight bouffont surgical caps are really handy. They weigh nothing. They make great covers for food dishes to keep flies out. They can cover clean dishes. They can also serve as a face/eye cover to filter out large particles. For example, if there is an explosion, a LOT of debri is in the air. These hats are not filtration masks, but they could still keep ash out of eyes and nose. (Yes, you can see through them.) An N95 mask can be used to cover the airway, and one of these hats can go over the whole face to help protect the eyes. I have one in each BOB and each Get-Home-Bag, as well as in my kitchen where I use them as food covers at picnics or on the patio.

100 Pcs Disposable Bouffant Shower Shampoo or Nurse Caps 21" | eBay


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Great recommendations and solutions. Thanks.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> #1) This is a tippy tap. We use a version of it when we are camping. It allows you to wash your hands without touching the container (and recontaminating it). No matter how dirty your hands are (like from cutting meat), you can still keep your container clean. We have always hung ours from a tree branch, but I like the post frame idea, too. Even little kids can learn to wash their hands in a safe way with this. Bar soap is not the most hygienic stuff, and you could do the same idea with a bottle of dish soap or liquid hand soap. Or put a pump bottle of liquid soap on a stump that you can pump with your elbow, rather than with hands that have just cut up a chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting! I've never heard of a tippy tap before, and your approach to getting a clean food preparation surface in the bush is great. And I love your surgical cap uses


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the great ideas!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

super post!!!


----------

